# HARC ROUND #10 AT MIKE'S THIS SATURDAY!!! (10/24/09)



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHH! It's about time we get some HARC racing action back on track! This time of year is always so busy for everyone, and I'm pretty sure many of you are like me and are itching for a chance to hit the track and take a day away from reality! LOL

How about a roll call? Any new/first-time racers coming out?

As usual, anybody bringing anything new to try out? Motors? Cars? Radios? How many brushless guys are we going to have this weekend? Any Louisianna folks making the trip down here?

I've got a new kit I've been working on for about a month now that is just about finished up.....gonna test it for the next few races and see if it's the car for me for next year! Will post up some pictures soon!

Gonna be a long week! Friday can't come quick enough!

BTW, Mike's built a new layout a couple of weekends ago.......gonna be sweet!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Layout isn't so new anymore unless Phil, just changed it...lol. Hopefully, I can still get around it fairly well. 


Oh, are you venturing away from X-ray?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ty has his new MBX6-E he will be driving. Both of us will be brushless. I'm chomping at the bit and its only monday!

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl.....not necessarily.......depending on how this car drives this weekend I will know more whether or not the Xray will stay/go. You still got the Losi? Is yours a 2.0?

Will.......so you broke down and rewarded Ty!?!?!? I'm just clammering for a legit excuse to go home, charge everything up, and at least get an hour or two of track time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, i have the 2.0. No major problems with mine. No issues to report I love mine. 

I am thinking of making an addition to the stable. I want to go with an electric truggy. May have to get a 1.0 and convert to a 2.0e...lol. Think I may start peicing it together now...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

this is a GOOD time of year to snag stuff off of ebay CHEAP! people are saving all their money for the holidays = lower number of bids = lower selling price. Especially for a 1.0 that has now been replaced by a 2.0. People that don't know the very minor differences think that the 1.0 is out of date and they just don't sell as high.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Will.......so you broke down and rewarded Ty!?!?!? 


Yep....he drove mine a few weeks ago and did very well. He had been saving up his money and I paid the other half. He built 70% of it and I just supervised and made a correction every so often.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice wish I had a 50% sponsorship...lol. I'll cut grass or wash your car...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> Nice wish I had a 50% sponsorship...lol. I'll cut grass or wash your car...lol.


Sounds like your as broke as me!! Only reason I have a new kit is because somebody sold me one ridiculoulsy cheap. I can't afford ANYTHING new right now! Stupid holiday season is already taking all my dang money!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Makes you glad for small families...lol.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I may be out there....prolly will be...I have the mbx6 dialed!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah you do. I saw that this weekend.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yeah you do. I saw that this weekend.


Thanks. How did you guys like the La. Nitro open. I love going to that race. Great people out there....


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Sitting out this round, getting ready for the endurance race following weekend.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

READY!!!!!!!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> Yep....he drove mine a few weeks ago and did very well. He had been saving up his money and I paid the other half. He built 70% of it and I just supervised and made a correction every so often.


I ckecked out Ty's ride and he did a superb job of putting it together. Everything was tight and clean. I couldnt have done a better job!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking forward to getting all of these mugens in the Amain. 
Ty will be someone to watch out for next year with his new confidence.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Im looking into running a brushless setup, Hopefully over the winter i can but a car together and come racing with you guys. i used to run nitro but got out of it (like an idiot, looking back i lost lots and lots of money) and now ive been running the drag cars but i sure do miss the offroad stuff.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

talk about extremes offroad to drag???


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ron....you coming?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's what I'm going to try this race..........courtesy of T-Mizzle's discount RC shop LOL.

TONS of really cool features, well designed, and pretty good fit/finish........hope it drives decent!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Thanks. How did you guys like the La. Nitro open. I love going to that race. Great people out there....


We all had a great time. The track is awesome. I loved the big sweeper going into the 1/4 mile straightaway. I am always telling the new guys that you can't win in the straightaway and it is still true but you can makeup some time on this one.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

CV did T sell you the orange shoes to match?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL.....no, I opted out of the shoes, shirt, and matching hat.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Courtney...What time do the races start? Phil was talking about starting late around 6 PM.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just talked to him about that......HARC races start at 11AM......


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks awesome CV! Makes me miss it and want it back now that you have it all cleaned up!! lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Here's what I'm going to try this race..........courtesy of T-Mizzle's discount RC shop LOL.
> 
> TONS of really cool features, well designed, and pretty good fit/finish........hope it drives decent!


I will give you a hundred bucks for that wore out Xray of yours.......


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

TheTmizz said:


> Looks awesome CV! Makes me miss it and want it back now that you have it all cleaned up!! lol


So now that your Losi 8 is dirty from Louisiana, are you going to sell it? lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Darren....you mean that worn out, one race old Xray!?!?!?

Mizzle.....you racing this weekend?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, that's the one I am talking about. Economy is tough these days. Have to find deals to be able to afford this crazy hobby. So, do we have a deal? lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

what's Mizzle running now? Didn't like the 8ight?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

He was racing an 8ight this past weekend but I figured now that it is dirty he would need a new one.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How he do with the 8ight? How did you do for that matter?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mizz's 8ight looked really good. he even drove it well, I believe he got 3rd in the A in Pro Buggy....


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice, now hopefully i can get mine to a good finish this weekend.

A little maintenance tonight, break bias, motor and then some Halo3...lol.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

GoFaster said:


> talk about extremes offroad to drag???


The offroad stuff was a couple of years ago. I drag race 1:1 so the rc stuff sparked my interest.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

1:1, ok, now we are all jealous.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Countdown: 3 days!

Man, I haven't had the race itch this bad in a LONG time!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL Darren, naaaa not selling the 8ight just yet. It's a bad mofo!
Remember what i told you at the track Darren, im about to change my rep but dont worry i will still make it enjoyable for you to watch. lol!

CV, i can't make it this weekend. have a family bbq/picnic.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

GoFaster said:


> 1:1, ok, now we are all jealous.


This is a picture of my dads car. we are still building mine (89 mustang gt with a 565 chevrolet, powerglide, fabricated 9 inch, full funny car cage, all on 10.5in slicks. ill give you pics of that when it is back from the chassis shop.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

sweet looking ride.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

2 more days!!!!!!! 

Glued up a fresh set of AKA I-beam softs and balanced them last night! I'm running out of stuff to do to prepare!!! Hurry up Saturday!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have some tires you can glue for me CV. Tell me where to drop them of at. I will pick them up at the track on Saturday.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

wish i could make it guys... got a family picnic/reunion thingamagig on Sat.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

That don't mean you can't drop by some BBQ T.....come on, don't be haten....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

SWEEETTT!!!!!! It's FRIDAY!!!!

Can't wait for tomorrow!

I even brought my car and a couple of tanks worth of fuel and I'm going to try to sneak in about 30 minutes of practice on the track during my lunchbreak! Most of you guys have a leg up on me....I've been out of action for nearly 6 weeks!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> SWEEETTT!!!!!! It's FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow!
> 
> I even brought my car and a couple of tanks worth of fuel and I'm going to try to sneak in about 30 minutes of practice on the track during my lunchbreak! Most of you guys have a leg up on me....I've been out of action for nearly 6 weeks!


We race almost every Sat..:slimer:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I know Phil!!! Seems like I have something family/friend/kid related every weekend at this time of year!

BTW, is the track soaked, or will it driveable around lunchtime?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

It's always driveable, the difference is how much cleaning is required after you get off the track....lol.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> It's always driveable, the difference is how much cleaning is required after you get off the track....lol.


I like that..lol
I'm going to check now C.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Track is ok. the far end is wet but it's closed off.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> Track is ok. the far end is wet but it's closed off.


Open that bizatch up. it is off road....sheesh


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

you have an on-road track there too if the girls wanna play there and not get dirty...lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Kewl! Thanks....I'll head up there during lunch. Gotta at least put this new buggy on the track for a few tanks before I try to race with it tomorrow!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I see how it is Paul!!! I challenge you to show up tomorrow and we'll see who finishes better!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

j/p don't wanna hurt peoples feelings.lol....i feel like P.O ing people today....shoot, they are doing it to me...time to return the favour.....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I see how it is Paul!!! I challenge you to show up tomorrow and we'll see who finishes better!


Game on brotha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Checked out the track a little while ago........gonna be slick around the turns tomorrow!

Track is well groomed though........kudos Phil!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gonna go from 5/5/3 to 5/5/5 to keep the rear from rotating so quick.
Switching to a little lighter spring in the rear to get a little more traction as well.
The first jump onto the table top kicks the rear up (noticed it doing that to another car that was out there as well). Took out some droop from the rear.....seemed to help a little. I'm hoping the lighter springs in the rear will help that as well.
Think going a tad thicker in the rear shock oil will help too, but that will lose some traction, so it's a last resort if I can't fix that rear kick-up with the other adjustments.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

CV ask JB about that jump. lol

It kicked his Xray butt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

did the same thing to him? kicked the rear up?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yep. I would say **** Xrays, but you jumped ship. Not sure 
All I can say is mugens do not have a problem with it. lol


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

It's going to be a beautiful day. Let's race!! Good luck everybody.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark, I've had big problems with that jump too. It only seems to affect buggies and not truggies.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good stuff today fellas! 

A little light on the turnout, but September - November are like that every year.

There were a lot of fast laps out there today, and David Joor took it to the expert buggy class! 

I think I turned in probably the worst performance of my entire year with my trial buggy......it's not looking good for the Team Magic! LOL!

Already planning on all kinds of stuff to try out before the next race!

Thanks again to the guys at Mike's for having us...........I haven't gotten done with a race before 5:30PM in a LONG time! Good job Phil!!!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

what happened CV? it break?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No breakage other than a few things I made mistakes on during building. It never failed on me during a heat or 20 minute main. However, it's EXACTLY like the RC8......inconsistent rear end. Half of the heat or main would be a solid performance, then the next half would be the rear end sliding all over the place under ANY amount of power


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

That rear kick up isnt so much the jump but a degrading lip on the face of the jump in the middle you have to avoid with your buggy. If you go to the inside or outside of it the kick up doesn't happen. My slash and probably the higher stance of the Truggies seem to clear the lip before compressing on to it to cause much harm.


----------

